# DC powered



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a nice little lionel 8902 engine, I was wondering if there were any more DC powered O scale engines by lionel. I first thought that i would have issues with this engine, but I find it running my track more than my marx engines that are all AC powered.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Howdy!
I think all Lionel motor can run on DC just removing the e unit and installing a diode bridge instead. The direction will be the same as any DC motor.
Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, yes an no.

While they'll run on DC, just reversing the polarity to the rails won't reverse direction like it will for a can motor.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, yes an no.
> 
> While they'll run on DC, just reversing the polarity to the rails won't reverse direction like it will for a can motor.


It will.
I have 2 PW running on DC just you need a diode bridge.








Andre.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And to add to the discussion, I will note that Lionel made several locos that ran on TRUE DC power in its "less than stellar heyday" during the 1970's.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To research your question just go to the supplements 1-9 of Lionel. The index has the engines listed by engine. A lot of Dc exist it is just that they have a modern e unit to run on ac. Remove that and you have the pure run DC motor. I installed one on my 8161 switcher which was DC.



I believe in your 25 amp rectifier I gave up on a 5 or 8 amp one. It heated up too much.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AG216 said:


> It will.
> I have 2 PW running on DC just you need a diode bridge.
> Andre.


Good point, that does appear that it will work. I was thinking "inside the box" and just putting the bridge on the feed.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good point, that does appear that it will work. I was thinking "inside the box" and just putting the bridge on the feed.


Glad I can contribute with info.
I start using dc on my 3 rails stuff this year with wonderful result.
using a Pittman motor i reach the speed of 1/2 scale mile per hour that's sloooow! Now a PW F3 is more complicated for DC using horizontal motors, but any pulmor is perfect for that!
Andre.


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

*Why DC Power?*

Not my intention to hi-jack this thread but I don't understand why you want to convert to DC. I know that that Lionel put out DC engines; but why?

What are the pro-cons of DC? If someone can point me to a reference book or something on this it is much appreciated.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

AG216 said:


> Glad I can contribute with info.
> I start using dc on my 3 rails stuff this year with wonderful result.
> using a Pittman motor i reach the speed of 1/2 scale mile per hour that's sloooow! Now a PW F3 is more complicated for DC using horizontal motors, but any pulmor is perfect for that!
> Andre.


Slower speed. One top complaint about Lionel is how fast the trains run.
With the development of small bridge rectifiers that is now possible.

Most engines that use a DCC system have DC motors even if the track is AC.

In the 70's Lionel MPC did produce a DC motor engine. The A solid state reverse unit was developed that allowed thede engines to run on AC track with their ancestors.

You may want to start reading the information thread at the top of the O scale forum.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

AG216, you might do better to wire the bridge in series with the armature. What you have done with your circuit is to change the motor from a series wound motor (armature and field in series) to a shunt wound motor. What you have done will obviously work, but you may have problems with the field overheating. In a series wound motor, the field current is limited by the back EMF of the armature.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

My bad using a diagram from the web.
here is the diagram copied from one of my engines.








Andre.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks better.


----------

